# Please HELP FAIR.com Fair Insurance



## WheresURhead (Jan 8, 2019)

I need some advice because i am in the hole right now with fair. My fair Vehicle has been at the body shop for a month now after a hit and run (my car was hit over night while parked) my insurance provider is fair insurance - Assurant is the company's name. I have full coverage, More like full of shit coverage. I find out the they do not provide a rental car. When i called in to report the hit and run the adjuster had informed me that i had a claim opened from a fender bender where some taxi driver hit me about a month before i filed this new claim. I ask the lady why i hadn't i received any documents about that report that visibly wasn't my fault. Anyway the body shop that still has my car said that they could have had it done in a week but Assurant was dragging their feet and giving the body shop problems about where to get the part from and what not. The days went on and on finally i get a call from Fair saying im behind on my weekly payments. i got a letter in the mail saying that they are gonna repo the car if i miss one more payment. what should i do. i haven't had the car. Thats the way i make a living is with my car. How do they expect me to pay for the weeks when i dont have the tool to make the money for the payments. shouldent this be covered by the full coverage insurance that i pay for? please help me i have to call them today to get this figured out. thanks for reading!


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

WheresURhead said:


> I need some advice because i am in the hole right now with fair. My fair Vehicle has been at the body shop for a month now after a hit and run (my car was hit over night while parked) my insurance provider is fair insurance - Assurant is the company's name. I have full coverage, More like full of shit coverage. I find out the they do not provide a rental car. When i called in to report the hit and run the adjuster had informed me that i had a claim opened from a fender bender where some taxi driver hit me about a month before i filed this new claim. I ask the lady why i hadn't i received any documents about that report that visibly wasn't my fault. Anyway the body shop that still has my car said that they could have had it done in a week but Assurant was dragging their feet and giving the body shop problems about where to get the part from and what not. The days went on and on finally i get a call from Fair saying im behind on my weekly payments. i got a letter in the mail saying that they are gonna repo the car if i miss one more payment. what should i do. i haven't had the car. Thats the way i make a living is with my car. How do they expect me to pay for the weeks when i dont have the tool to make the money for the payments. shouldent this be covered by the full coverage insurance that i pay for? please help me i have to call them today to get this figured out. thanks for reading!


Problem with these geniuses is all they see are $ signs. 
You are expected to pay weekly lease payment if you have car in your possession or not.

Sorta like you telling your landlord, well I was on vacation for three weeks. I should only have to pay for 1 weeks rent.

Bottom line is you must:
1. Do your homework & understand ridesharing or it's Agents will always put you at a disadvantage.
2. Have your own insurance.
3. Realize when you think you're using them it feels good until you run out of Vaseline.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

did you tell contact Fair as soon as the accident happened and tell them you either needed another car or to stop billing you while the car was out of your possesion ?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Contact your local TV news stations consumer action division and get some media exposure on fair.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Isn't fair a rental company, if so, end the rental agreement.


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

WheresURhead said:


> I need some advice because i am in the hole right now with fair. My fair Vehicle has been at the body shop for a month now after a hit and run (my car was hit over night while parked) my insurance provider is fair insurance - Assurant is the company's name. I have full coverage, More like full of shit coverage. I find out the they do not provide a rental car. When i called in to report the hit and run the adjuster had informed me that i had a claim opened from a fender bender where some taxi driver hit me about a month before i filed this new claim. I ask the lady why i hadn't i received any documents about that report that visibly wasn't my fault. Anyway the body shop that still has my car said that they could have had it done in a week but Assurant was dragging their feet and giving the body shop problems about where to get the part from and what not. The days went on and on finally i get a call from Fair saying im behind on my weekly payments. i got a letter in the mail saying that they are gonna repo the car if i miss one more payment. what should i do. i haven't had the car. Thats the way i make a living is with my car. How do they expect me to pay for the weeks when i dont have the tool to make the money for the payments. shouldent this be covered by the full coverage insurance that i pay for? please help me i have to call them today to get this figured out. thanks for reading!


Why has the car been in a body shop for a month if it was a fender bender? Was it not drivable? Would you have been able to drive and work with it (meaning Uber would have let you)? If it was your decision to not drive until the car was repaired thats on you.


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

Yeah you REALLY need to read the contracts man. They stare no rental is given. WTF I know! 

Same dilemma only difference is I at least read the damn thing: Normally I have an action camera as a dash cam, but I was using my action camera snowboarding and lost it. Well about 3 weeks some dumbass on a bicycle not paying attention and a sh4tty rider t boned my rear quarter panel as I was completing a turn pulling into a driveway. 
Me not knowing if there was damage to my car or not motioned for him to come over and see damages. As. I’m stepping out of the car the **** started taking off on his bike. I tried to hop back in and follow him, but was in full blown traffic before I could even leave the parking lot. Gahhhhh you can feel my pain! Guess who’s going to have to pay those damages? ME. Sure I could’ve filed a report of being hit, but without the proof I already know it’s coming out of my own deductible and going on my record. So because me other dumba## POS I have to probably spend $1.2-1.6k on bodywork and paint blending. On a car that’s not even mine sometimes I wish I’d just get rear ended and walk away from this, but since now I’m going to pay $$$ might as well keep the car for sawhilenlonger which is probably what you should’ve done. Oh well lessons learned huh


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

OP you lost,

These contracts are the devil and they are screwing you worse than the cab companies of old. (i still deal with a cab company and they would never pull this BS)

Had this happened to me at a cab company (and it wasn't my fault) they would have put me in another cab or even reassigned me to a different vehicle same day.

Heck, i've known plenty of drivers who got the "last straw" lecture when it WAS THEIR FAULT, and they still got back into a cab in 2-3 days.

These deals are extremely far from ideal, and this is the biggest risk (actually the biggest risk is the hit to your credit rating from not paying your bill)

Take it to the news, that's about your only option.

It's total BS that your paying for a rental car you can't drive but I bet any money it's in your contract to pay for it anyway.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

You probably should have told them you are turning in the vehicle and ending the lease as soon as the accident occurred. Lesson learned for other drivers I guess. I would never trust these snakes. Uber and any company partnering with them are unethical and just looking to screw people over. I find it hilarious how bad Uber continues to utterly destroy their brand goodwill by continuing to rip off millions of drivers and their families.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Fair is a joke. This is why you don't do fair. The company probably makes most of their money through the insurance and not lease fees


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kinda reminds me of the last company car I ever had when I worked in an office. I had handed in my notice and was leaving on a Friday. Coincidentally, I crashed the car on the Thursday night and it was taken to some tow yard. 

"Where's the car?", said my soon-to-be-no-longer boss on the Friday afternoon. I just handed him the key and said, "I'm not entirely sure". ? 

I would think that the same approach would be best for Fair drivers who crash their car.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

WheresURhead said:


> I need some advice because i am in the hole right now with fair. My fair Vehicle has been at the body shop for a month now after a hit and run (my car was hit over night while parked) my insurance provider is fair insurance - Assurant is the company's name. I have full coverage, More like full of shit coverage. I find out the they do not provide a rental car. When i called in to report the hit and run the adjuster had informed me that i had a claim opened from a fender bender where some taxi driver hit me about a month before i filed this new claim. I ask the lady why i hadn't i received any documents about that report that visibly wasn't my fault. Anyway the body shop that still has my car said that they could have had it done in a week but Assurant was dragging their feet and giving the body shop problems about where to get the part from and what not. The days went on and on finally i get a call from Fair saying im behind on my weekly payments. i got a letter in the mail saying that they are gonna repo the car if i miss one more payment. what should i do. i haven't had the car. Thats the way i make a living is with my car. How do they expect me to pay for the weeks when i dont have the tool to make the money for the payments. shouldent this be covered by the full coverage insurance that i pay for? please help me i have to call them today to get this figured out. thanks for reading!


How did this end for you


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

No lease company suspends payments or provides you with another car in the event of an accident - the world doesn't work that way. When you signed up for the lease you agreed to make payments every week or month or whatever, not contingent on any external factors.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

CTK said:


> No lease company suspends payments or provides you with another car in the event of an accident - the world doesn't work that way. When you signed up for the lease you agreed to make payments every week or month or whatever, not contingent on any external factors.


It's not really a lease, for what they are charging it's into rental amounts.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It's not really a lease, for what they are charging it's into rental amounts.


I believe you sign a lease agreement, making it really a lease - cost notwithstanding.


----------

